# Sinking DriftWood



## FishroomBoy (Mar 10, 2014)

Hello. Need some help, I recently purchased a large piece of driftwood. 3+feet long. I have slated it and still floats. Does anyone have any secrets about helping it sink and waterlogging it quickly.


----------



## Pruss (Nov 25, 2014)

FishroomBoy said:


> Hello. Need some help, I recently purchased a large piece of driftwood. 3+feet long. I have slated it and still floats. Does anyone have any secrets about helping it sink and waterlogging it quickly.


Will it fit in a rubbermade tub or a garbage pail? If so, go buy a new one at your local building supply store, and fill it with water. Toss in an air stone connected to a air pump and aerate the water for 24 hours to dechlorinate it, then soak your driftwood until it sinks. If this process is taking a while, consider changing out your water every couple days to avoid it stagnating. This will not only help you sink your driftwood, but you'll also leach out many of the tannins that would ultimately end up in your tank.

-- Pat


----------



## cb1021 (Sep 21, 2009)

Sorry can't help you with sinkage. I had to soak mine for weeks before it sank.

Where did you buy such a large piece though?

Thanks


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

soaking in hot water or boiling it speeds up the process if possible


----------

